# screws out,, whoo hooo



## maples (Dec 30, 2009)

well between the cold and all the snow and a bunch of other small projects going on, I finally got around to working on the 735 dewalt planer that had the hex rounded off, I ended up trying the less intrusive [in my opinion] technique first, I cut a slot in the screw head with a cutting wheel, and was able to back it off with a large screw driver, The slot was big enough that I could use a large long screwdriver for torque, it worked like a charm..

I ended up having to do it to a total of 8 screws but I did get teh blades changed,and started working in a bench so I tried the planer out too, and it works great,,

I didnt have any luck finding new screws so I reinstalled the ones I removed, hopefully I wont have as much trouble with them later,, just wanted to update, if any one has this trouble, its not that bad as long as you can keep steady down pressure while turning, have fun, make some sawdust, God bless, pat


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Glad you solved your problem. I have that planer too and I really like it. By the way, how did the hex heads get rounded?
Jack


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Aren't he screws a metric size?
Bill


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Check out McMaster Carr. If they don't have it, you probably didn't need it anyway.
http://www.mcmaster.com/#


----------



## maples (Dec 30, 2009)

hi jack,, they got rounded just by trying to get them loose,, they were just super tight, I used the t wrench that is supplied with the unit, I have changed the knives before, but didnt have a problem, until this time,, they all seemed to "snap" when coming loose,, but the few just turned the inside of the hex smooth,,

I should find out what size they are and get them from that site,, but I need to find the pitch and thread first,,

the good thing is after cuttng the slot in them, they turned out pretty easy,, but like I saiid needed constant down pressure,, I ran through quite a few boards on theses new blades ,and luckily still no nail , screw or anything to chip one side,, luck is on my side,, good luck,pat


----------



## quartrsawn (Aug 8, 2009)

Try www.ereplacementparts.com Dewalt part # 5140067-11 set of 24 or #5140010-16 single


----------



## maples (Dec 30, 2009)

hey thanks, that will come in handy for sure I am sure getting a set,, btw, nat I know where sayville is,, I grew up in Bayshore,, have a great day. pat

well just got off the site, it seems its a very popular item, its backordered till next month,, must be everybody used your link, lol,,


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

I wonder if pitch from some of the wood glued them in. I'll have to be careful when I change mine next time. Goo to know. Thanks and good luck!


----------

